# Cube4you shipping time



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 19, 2009)

How long do Cube4you orders take after despatching to reach the US with EMS shipping? It hasn't been long but I'm impacient.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, you are. Mine usually comes in around 5-7 business days. It will get there, and nothing we say will make it come faster, just wait.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 19, 2009)

true, true!!
I know thats hard to stay patient, but you got no other chance. I've been waiting for my order for totally nearly a month! OMG!! 
But now its there and everyhing is fine, you'll see! 


Alex


----------



## tecnikal (Mar 19, 2009)

im from Canada so its almost the same thing. I used EMS and my order arrived in like 4-5 days. 2 days to travel over the ocean, 2 days to go through customs and delivered. EMS is actually pretty fast.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 19, 2009)

Forget that you ordered anything and live life like you normally would.

Then, when that little brown package arrives at your doorstep, your life will be complete.


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 20, 2009)

It won't come until the day after you stop obsessing about it. Or at least, that's when every one of my orders shipped.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 20, 2009)

banman1108 and Chuberchuckee, that is good advice I'll try, might be kinda hard. It should be here soon anyway. last time I bought from mefferts, it came in two week and broke the first day...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 20, 2009)

speedcuber1355 said:


> [...]last time I bought from mefferts, it came in two week and broke the first day...


Wait, what did you order from Meffert's?


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 20, 2009)

A pyraminx


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 20, 2009)

By the way they have horrible customer servive which I heard cube4you doesn't


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 20, 2009)

O I just checked the tracking thing..it arrived in the US


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 20, 2009)

Triple posting is frowned upon.



speedcuber1355 said:


> By the way they have horrible customer servive which I heard cube4you doesn't



C4Y has horrible customer service and Meffert's isn't as bad.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 20, 2009)

O I didnt know about how shameful triple posting is how about quadruple?
oh crap..C4Y must be horrible


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 20, 2009)

speedcuber1355 said:


> how about quadruple?



*facepalm*
Not funny.


----------



## franklooi96 (Mar 20, 2009)

Luckilly there's some guy that make bulk here in Malaysia =D
But with EMS, it needs about 3 to 2 weeks..


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 20, 2009)

for me it takes a few weeks
less then three so it's not really annoying (I once ordered something online and it took two months to receive it)


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think that the customer sevice c4y has, is that bad; they didn't change the status of my order (like unpaid ->paid) on their page for about 2 weeks(that sucked alot!!), but once I contacted the guy via MSN, he changed it and it was shipped the other day AND the order was complete, nothing was broken, as some people say ...


Alex


----------



## Novriil (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't want to make a new thread so I post here my question.

How much is shipping in C4U ? I would like to buy this (just thinking still): http://cube4you.com/460_Cube4you-3x3x3-Speed-Cube(Black).html
I know that it costs almost half less than those cubes I can buy in Estonia so How much is the shipping to here (if somebody doesen't know then Estonia is in Europe and between Russia, Finland, Latvia and Sweden.

Halp?


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 20, 2009)

takes forever


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 20, 2009)

Shipping is very much: EMS is about 20 € I think. You can choose another way to ship, but its about 5€ cheaper and takes up to 4 weeks ..
So, if you want to order something, I'd highly recommend buying more than one item and maybe find someone who wants to order sth., too, so you can split up the shipping costs....

Alex


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 20, 2009)

I ordered a megaminx and two 3x3x3 cubes yesterday from cube4you (cubefans) and I hope they will come soon.

My last order arrived quiet fast: after 1,5 weeks. 
I live in Germany.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 20, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Shipping is very much: EMS is about 20 € I think. You can choose another way to ship, but its about 5€ cheaper and takes up to 4 weeks ..
> So, if you want to order something, I'd highly recommend buying more than one item and maybe find someone who wants to order sth., too, so you can split up the shipping costs....
> 
> Alex




Thats exactly what i did


----------



## Ellis (Mar 20, 2009)

Novriil said:


> I don't want to make a new thread so I post here my question.
> 
> How much is shipping in C4U ? I would like to buy this (just thinking still): http://cube4you.com/460_Cube4you-3x3x3-Speed-Cube(Black).html
> I know that it costs almost half less than those cubes I can buy in Estonia so How much is the shipping to here (if somebody doesen't know then Estonia is in Europe and between Russia, Finland, Latvia and Sweden.
> ...



You know, you can figure how much EXACTLY just on your own. Go and proceed to order it, it will give you the amount for shipping before you confirm it. They aren't going to charge you for anything that you do not approve, and shipping and total amount will clearly be listed before you are charged for anything, in case you wanted to change your mind.


----------



## Ledwhor (Jan 10, 2013)

i ordered three DIY cubes from cube4you (with china AIR). they came this morning, finally. it's been 38 days. my previous orders came in 15-20 days. i live in Turkey.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 10, 2013)

Just noticed
http://cube4you.com/dayan-zhanchi-42mm-3x3x3-cube-nib-black-p-529.html?cPath=26_33


----------

